# Looking for straight bit that's 1/8" diameter and 3/4" cutting height



## Steve Soi Cansee (Jul 31, 2017)

I've only been able to find 1/8" diameter bits with 1/2" cutting height. Are there any with taller cutting heights?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Steve
router bits that small in diameter are Highly breakable so they do not make them with longer cutting surfaces.
what you trying to do with it there may be a better way?

went and looked found one Amana makes 13/16, 1/4" shank but 28.00
1/8	13/16	1/4	2	2-1/2	Amana Tool	46125


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Steve here are 2 links for bits that are 1/8" and have 3/4" and 1" cutting length. Just remember when you are using bit with cutting lengths this long the over all length is also longer so there is more flex in the bit so you need to be careful how fast you make the cut and the depth of cut should be reduced to over come the flex in the bit.

1/8" Square End Mill Long Length HTC 150-2125 2 Flute GP 30° Uncoated

1/8" Square End Mill Extra Long HTC 170-2125 2 Flute GP 30° Uncoated


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Steve. A generally accepted rule is that you should only be cutting as deep per pass as the bit is wide so that would mean 8 passes. As John said, 1/8" is fairly fragile. It's usually good to explain what and why you are needing that because there are sometimes ways to make the process go easier or alternative processes that work better.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

MEBCWD: the 1/8" bits you linked to have 1/8" shanks.

Is there a router collect that will accept 1/8" shank bits?

AS Cherryville Chuck posted, wonder if the OP wants such a small diameter bit for a router, mill, DREMEL, CNC machine, etc.??


----------



## Steve Soi Cansee (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi all,
What I'm trying to do is cut slots measuring 1/8" width x 1.5" length x 3/4" depth through hardwoods that will be between 1/2" to 3/4" thick. I plan to use a jig template and straight edge as guides. I'm using a Bosch router with a 1/4" collet.

The only other way I can think of doing this reasonably, is using a drill press and chisel. But I don't have a drill press.

thanks!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Steve Soi Cansee said:


> Hi all,
> What I'm trying to do is cut slots measuring 1/8" width x 1.5" length x 3/4" depth through hardwoods that will be between 1/2" to 3/4" thick. I plan to use a jig template and straight edge as guides. I'm using a Bosch router with a 1/4" collet.
> 
> The only other way I can think of doing this reasonably, is using a drill press and chisel. But I don't have a drill press.
> ...


What Bosch router are you using? If it is a Colt then you will need a 1/4" to 1/8" adapter sleeve like this one:

https://www.amazon.com/Amana-Tool-P...043&sr=8-1&keywords=1/4+to+1/8+collet+adapter

If you have a 1617 then you can get one here, other places may be cheaper, just look:

https://buildyourcnc.com/item/router-collet-!125-er20-router-collet-colletorkit


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Steve you'll likely have problems doing that unless you use the bit Mike suggested in a plunge router. I recently made some mortises using a spiral upcut bit like his link shows but I used it like a drill first to remove most of the material and then I went back across the jig with the bit down to trim the slot clean. I was using a 1/2" and it would have been able to plunge and just cut but it was easier on the bit and the router the way I did it. Trying to plunge and cut with the 1/8" bit is likely more than it will be able to handle.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I use an Amana 49292 bit, 1/4" shank, 1/8" dia, 1-3/32" cutting depth, 0.10 deg taper on my CNC.
https://www.amanatool.com/46292-cnc...micrograin-carbide-zrn-coated-router-bit.html
https://www.amazon.com/Amana-46292-Carving-Bottom-Height/dp/B00G7HXCN2

The taper is minimal, 1/10th of a degree.

Steve.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Roto-Zip bits are 1/8" diameter and the cutting edge is about 1 1/2" long. They sell a 1/8-1/4" adapter for their use in routers with 1/4" collets. The bits are spiral for chip removal, so if you are cutting something that splinters easily they may not work well for you, but it's a possibility. Expect to break the bits often, but you can get double ended bits and their cost is quite low.

I used them in a Makita 1/4" router to cut 2' - 4' cartoon characters out of MDF and 1/4" plywood for my Daughter-In-Law to use at church. The material being cut was placed on top of a foam insulation board. Since the bits were down cutting, the foam board reduced chipping of the back side of the work and received most of the cuttings. Even at router speed, the bits don't cut very fast, so expect slow feeding and attempts to cut faster will only break more bits. Expect some side pull when cutting. Feeding slower reduces this pulling, but if cutting straight, a guide for the router will get you a straight line.

Charley


----------

